# Diesel won't start! HELP!



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a '04 Dodge 5.9 diesel that ran fine on my way home from work this morning, but when I got in it to come to work this evening, it wouldn't start. It would turn over, but not fire. I called a buddy of mine and he said to shoot just a little starting fluid in the intake tube and try it. It fired but sputtered for just a second then leaned right out. I drove it to town and when I stopped, out of habit, I shut it off. I went ahead and went in the store and did what I had to do and when I came out, it fired right up. What could have caused this? I'm going to try it agian in the morning and hopefully it will start right up. If not, you got any suggestions as to what it might be? I did also notice that when I went to start it at the store, the "glow plug" light still took a long time to go out, like it wasn't warmed up yet. Surely it isn't the coil on the incoming air going out? Any suggestions as to what it might be or a good diesel mechanic near Lake Jackson that I can take it to?? Thanks

Dook


----------



## TxDave (Jul 9, 2009)

May be high pressure pump. I'm not familiar with Dodge, but this was happening to me and eventually started driving horrible. I have a 04 Ford 6.0 and I had to get this replaced and now it runs better than when I bought it.


----------



## skout210 (Mar 2, 2006)

*Diesel*

I would check for a leak in the fuel system, on the return lines sound like it might be getting air in the system, not real familiar with dodges i have 3 chevy diesels


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Im not sure on the miles of your truck but, when ever it cranks and wont roll over it could be a lift pump. Though it isnt common that a lift pump would fail then work. Listen for the "buuuuzzz" of the LP running before you start it. Im not gonna get into all the specifics without more info on your truck. If it happens again Im gonna ask a few more questions about your truck so others can help you out. I say this only because my factory LP failed and I just got done replacing the one on my '03 Cummins with a Raptor150 setup.

When you turn the key forward, pre start, do you hear a "buuuzzzing" sound from the engine compartment or back by the fuel tank? Need to know so as to see where your LP is.

Is it an "04 or "04.5?

Have you changed your fuel filter lately?


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Blue Water Ho said:


> Im not sure on the miles of your truck but, when ever it cranks and wont roll over it could be a lift pump. Though it isnt common that a lift pump would fail then work. Listen for the "buuuuzzz" of the LP running before you start it. Im not gonna get into all the specifics without more info on your truck. If it happens again Im gonna ask a few more questions about your truck so others can help you out. I say this only because my factory LP failed and I just got done replacing the one on my '03 Cummins with a Raptor150 setup.
> 
> When you turn the key forward, pre start, do you hear a "buuuzzzing" sound from the engine compartment or back by the fuel tank? Need to know so as to see where your LP is.
> 
> ...


To answer some of your questions BWH, it's a '04, I have 124K miles on it, and I don't know when the fuel filter was changed since I bought the truck second hand. When I turn the key, I can hear a "tick, tick, tick" sound coming from the back of the truck by the tank, not up front. I hear the "click" up front when the "glow plug/pre start" light goes out. I have started and stopped it a couple of times since then and haven't had any other issues. I called a mechanic friend of mine and he suggested that it might be a fuel pressure regulator. That sound right? On a different note that might also be part of the problem, I have a 70hp Edge "chip" in it that I got from the guy that had the truck before me and put it on it about 2 weeks ago. Made a TON of difference on performance and economy. I took it off when I was having issues yesterday and tried to start it again. Still wouldn't start. Tried the starting fluid in it and it fired up and hasn't given me issues since. You think it might be the "chip" or just some "junk" in the fuel system, or something else? Thanks to everyone for your help and input on this.

Dook


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Dookie Ray said:


> To answer some of your questions BWH, it's a '04, I have 124K miles on it, and I don't know when the fuel filter was changed since I bought the truck second hand. When I turn the key, I can hear a "tick, tick, tick" sound coming from the back of the truck by the tank, not up front. I hear the "click" up front when the "glow plug/pre start" light goes out. I have started and stopped it a couple of times since then and haven't had any other issues. I called a mechanic friend of mine and he suggested that it might be a fuel pressure regulator. That sound right? On a different note that might also be part of the problem, I have a 70hp Edge "chip" in it that I got from the guy that had the truck before me and put it on it about 2 weeks ago. Made a TON of difference on performance and economy. I took it off when I was having issues yesterday and tried to start it again. Still wouldn't start. Tried the starting fluid in it and it fired up and hasn't given me issues since. You think it might be the "chip" or just some "junk" in the fuel system, or something else? Thanks to everyone for your help and input on this.
> 
> Dook


That fuel filter needs to be replaced at every other oil change in my opinion. I do mine at every oil change but thats just me.


----------



## louis leysath (Aug 15, 2005)

*diesel won't start*

make sure your air filter is clean, if it is clogged up it will have these kind of problems. good luck


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Dookie Ray said:


> ..... it's a '04, I have 124K miles on it, and I don't know when the fuel filter was changed since I bought the truck second hand.


This is more of a reason to change your FF than your truck not starting! A little PM goes a long way.

I try to keep spare filters around just in case I need them. You never know when your gonna get some bad fuel. These days you hear more & more about people getting bad fuel, and tearing up these high dollar injectors.

I say this, and I just put my last FF in my truck the other day. I need to order some more!


----------



## CableDawg (Jan 26, 2010)

have you looked at your glow plugs? did it blow white smoke when it started with starting fluid?(i blew my starter off with starting fluid, dangerous stuff...) i have seen dodges not start because of bad glow plugs, also if they are good see if they get hot. normally if a ff is bad it will sputter under a load.....


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

IMO, do as others have said starting with the filters. Its the cheapest way to start and needs to be done anyway. I bought my '03 used and changed everthing from the get go. If you hear a buzzing sound from the rear of the truck its likely the LP has been relocated by a dealership due to a recall and is just fine. Watch the ether, you can turn it into a ether ho, so I have heard anyway. I never used the stuff before.
Your friend maybe right but, still I would change filters first. Make sure you keep up with frequent changes, diesels are not as forgiving as gassers. Our injectors are under 26,000+ psi and junk in the fuel will foul them up badly.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks folks, I'm going to change all my filters tomorrow when I'm off. Also, I talked to another mechanic fellow and he said that the low sulfer diesel is killing injectors. He recommends putting a pint of 2 cycle engine oil in my tank each time I fill up, if I fill up from a 1/8 of tank. That sound logical to you all? Do you do anything like that? The theory is that it replaces the lubricant that the sulfer acts as on the injectors. The low sulfer is causing the injectors to burn up early. He told me to plan to replace them by the time I reach 200K miles. Comments, tips, and anything else positive is greatly appreciated. Thanks for all the info so far guys.

Dook


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

this same thing happened to a friend of mine the other day.ii lifted the fuel shut-down solenoid plunger up and told him to see if the engine would start and it did.so i thought it was the shut-down solenoid.,well it wasn't.it was a loose ground wire.the mech.called it a floating ground.it's the ground wire that bonds the engine to the frame. so check the ground wire and lift the plunger on the shut-down solenoid..


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

phil k said:


> this same thing happened to a friend of mine the other day.ii lifted the fuel shut-down solenoid plunger up and told him to see if the engine would start and it did.so i thought it was the shut-down solenoid.,well it wasn't.it was a loose ground wire.the mech.called it a floating ground.it's the ground wire that bonds the engine to the frame. so check the ground wire and lift the plunger on the shut-down solenoid..


I'm not anywhere near a mechanic, so I'm not sure what you are talking about on that plunger. I left the key on to make the fuel pump work and then opened that dump valve on the side of the filter "pot" on the driver's side of the motor. I pushed a bunch of fuel out, but that didn't help. Are we talking about the same thing? If not, where is that plunger you are talking about and I'll try it?

Dook


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

no not the same..it is on the drivers side down low , under your fuel pump.it is round and the plunger rod should face down.with a linkage on it ,it might even have some dirt on the rod as well.it has a rubber boot around the plunger rod..look for your throttle linkage.and follow it both directions.the fuel shut-down is round,,,,


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

call me if you want ,,if it will help..361-533-2796 phil


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*Bad info = Confusion*

You 2 guys are gonna confuse the hell outa this man. :headknock



CableDawg said:


> have you looked at your glow plugs? did it blow white smoke when it started with starting fluid?(i blew my starter off with starting fluid, dangerous stuff...) i have seen dodges not start because of bad glow plugs, also if they are good see if they get hot. normally if a ff is bad it will sputter under a load.....


How could he? Cummins where never made one with glow plugs. They have grid heaters in the intake. As warm as the air is in this part of the country, the engine should start fine without them.



phil k said:


> this same thing happened to a friend of mine the other day.ii lifted the fuel shut-down solenoid plunger up and told him to see if the engine would start and it did.so i thought it was the shut-down solenoid.,well it wasn't.it was a loose ground wire.the mech.called it a floating ground.it's the ground wire that bonds the engine to the frame. so check the ground wire and lift the plunger on the shut-down solenoid..


This is on a 12valve motor with the P7100 injector pump. The OP clearly states he has an '03, which is a 24valve, with common rail injection.

DR, 
From your last post, it sounds like you are on the right track. For more info on your truck, check out Dieseltruckresource.com There is a wealth of information there on Dodge/Cummins trucks. I have been a member there since 01, and they have helped me diagnose & fix many things.

Change that filter, and if that doesnt help, check the fuel pressure coming out of the lift pump. If its not pushing fuel up to your injector pump, then it is starving the big pump of fuel. This can cause inj. pump failure. I dont know allot about the common rail systems, but I know the 24v has been plagued for years with lift pump issues.

Like BWH said, moving the LP back to the tank makes it push fuel, intead of keeping it up by the motor & making it pull fuel. It will last longer pushing, than pulling. This was a common mod back when the 24valves first came out. Im glad to hear the dealers are finally trying to help fix the problem, insted of just replacing parts.

Let us know what you find.......
:texasflag


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

*Injectors*

DR 
here is some good reading. Seems you're not the only one.

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...not-start-t164730.html?&highlight=2003+crankshttp://www.dieseltruckresource.com/...art-t164730p2.html?highlight=shutoff+solenoid


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Just change the dang fuel filter before you tear something else up! It might or might not help, but its worth a try before you start fooling around with things you dont anything about. Thats my opinion!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

I second changing the dang fuel filter, owner's manual recommends every 10k miles. $650 is a lot of money to change ONE of those bosch injectors (or $1100 if you take it to the stealership), don't ask me how I know.

CableDawg, please refrain from giving any future Cummins advice. This guy coulda been under the hood for hours looking for something that don't exist. :rotfl:


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Any luck yet?


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Shin-Diggin said:


> That fuel filter needs to be replaced at every other oil change in my opinion. I do mine at every oil change but thats just me.


YES SIR!


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

Also, I talked to another mechanic fellow and he said that the low sulfer diesel is killing injectors. He recommends putting a pint of 2 cycle engine oil in my tank each time I fill up, if I fill up from a 1/8 of tank. 
Quote: 

I had another guy tell me the other day his mechanic said the same thing ,but told him to put some type of Lucas diesal additive. 
Any Info on this?


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

mad dog said:


> Also, I talked to another mechanic fellow and he said that the low sulfer diesel is killing injectors. He recommends putting a pint of 2 cycle engine oil in my tank each time I fill up, if I fill up from a 1/8 of tank.
> Quote:
> 
> I had another guy tell me the other day his mechanic said the same thing ,but told him to put some type of Lucas diesal additive.
> Any Info on this?


http://www.lucasoil.com/products/display_products.sd?iid=26&catid=8&loc=show

I run it. Lots of products out there too, but you can find this at almost any parts house.


----------



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey dr....this is moneypit...i own a small shop by the state park probably not to horribly far from you....we work on the cummins and 6.0 fords all the time...call me with details of problem and i will see if i can help....BUT STOP WITH THE EITHER....not good at all.....use wd40 instead...281-740-7701 my name is dave and i have done some work for other 2 coolers and can give a 2cool discount if we do the repair....thnx/dave :flag:


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I changed my fuel filter and my air filter the other day and haven't had any trouble with it since. I can only assume that was the problem. I noticed that it was actually running better, but I couldn't convince my wife of that! LOL! Thanks guys for the help and advice. Since this is my first diesel, I've got a lot of learning to do on preventative maintenance tasks as well as timing on them. Thanks again and if I have any more issues, I'll be sure and post up.

Dook


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

I have heard of people adding two stroke oil to a fill up to add some lubricity, a lot of people in the diesel world sing it's praises. When I was having injector issues I used this stuff to try and clean my injectors out. It adds some lubricity to the fuel, quiets the engine down a bit, and my mileage increased (but I don't remember by how much). If you can, try and stick to the LSD rather than the ULSD. Your Cummins will appreciate that more.


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

FormerHR said:


> I have heard of people adding two stroke oil to a fill up to add some lubricity, a lot of people in the diesel world sing it's praises. When I was having injector issues I used this stuff to try and clean my injectors out. It adds some lubricity to the fuel, quiets the engine down a bit, and my mileage increased (but I don't remember by how much). *If you can, try and stick to the LSD rather than the ULSD*. Your Cummins will appreciate that more.


Not sure what you mean by that? Could you explain more? Thanks


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

*FUEL ADDITIVE AND FILTER REPLACEMENT*

I USE "LUCAS OIL FUEL ADDITIVE" (3 OUNCES PER 10 GALLONS OF FUEL) EVERY TIME I FILL UP. I ALSO CHANGE ALL MY FILTERS EVERYTIME I CHANGE MY OIL (EVERY 7500 MILES PER THE MANUAL) MAKES YOUR OIL CHANGES A BIT MORE EXPENSIVE BUT LIKE OTHERS HAVE SAID "A DIESEL IS FAR MORE SENSITIVE TO BAD OR IMPROPER MAINTENANCE." HOPE EVERYTHING IS FINE ON YOUR TRUCK CAUSE WHEN A DIESEL IS SICK, IT DRAINS THE POCKET BOOK TWICE AS FAST AS A GAS ENGINE.


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Dookie Ray said:


> Not sure what you mean by that? Could you explain more? Thanks


Low Sulphur Diesel is 500 parts per million vs Ultra Low Sulphur Diesel which is 15 parts per million. The ULSD is made for trucks 2007 and newer, due to them being equipped with a Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF), unlike yours and mine. It filters the soot out of the exhaust caused by combustion. If you use the LSD with a DPF it can clog it, causing you heartache. In trucks like yours and mine it likes the LSD better because of the lubrication from sulphur and I see a mile per gallon increase with the LSD.

Look at the sticker on the pump to see which one your getting. Here in Victoria the pumps out on the highway (except for the Speedy Stop on 77 South) are LSD. This is where the real trucks (truck tractors) fill up. Most of the stations in town are ULSD.


----------



## Tommy Ray (Jun 22, 2008)

*dodge*

sounds like air in the lines or stuck nozzles. Mine acted the same and it wound up being 3 bad injector nozzles, maybe you are lucky though.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

You can do a search, like on flying J's website and get a list of stations that sell LSD and not ULSD. Ill hook my phone up and upload a picture of one of the stickers in a minute. I also use the Power Service in the grey bottle. If you can get your hands on Howes "Meaner Clearner" it is suppose to work wonders, though I havent found any localy. So Power Service for this dude.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

1 other thing to elaborate on......

LSD: 500 parts permillion.
ULSD: 15 Parts per million.

Its through the process of removing the sulpher that reduces the fuels lubrication. Its not actually the sulpher that lubricates your fuel system.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

I take pictures when ever I find a staion and let friends know.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

If you can find LSD use it, good luck finding it though. I've been told by several diesel delivery drivers here in the Austin area that you can't find it as it was phased out several years ago. We even have a local truck stop and they don't have it. 

About the 2 stroke, its been pretty much confirmed through testing that adding 1oz/gallon of diesel will replace a lot of the lost lubrication from the ULSD. I have been running it and so far so good. Some say to run a tank of just plain diesel or diesel with Powerserve every couple tanks. I doubt that it really makes much of a difference. The wally world Supertech 2 stroke is pretty popular to run. Go to cumminsforum . com and search 2 stroke. You will learn a bunch really quickly.


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

I use marvel mystery oil or ATF fluid in my fuel for engines that werent built to run ULSD


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

About the 2 stroke, its been pretty much confirmed through testing that adding 1oz/gallon of diesel will replace a lot of the lost lubrication from the ULSD. I have been running it and so far so good. Some say to run a tank of just plain diesel or diesel with Powerserve every couple tanks. I doubt that it really makes much of a difference. The wally world Supertech 2 stroke is pretty popular to run. Go to cumminsforum . com and search 2 stroke. You will learn a bunch really quickly.[/QUOTE]
This or I run my used oil thru my fuel system all the time. Quart per fill up......smells good:biggrin:


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

expressfish said:


> About the 2 stroke, its been pretty much confirmed through testing that adding 1oz/gallon of diesel will replace a lot of the lost lubrication from the ULSD. I have been running it and so far so good. Some say to run a tank of just plain diesel or diesel with Powerserve every couple tanks. I doubt that it really makes much of a difference. The wally world Supertech 2 stroke is pretty popular to run. Go to cumminsforum . com and search 2 stroke. You will learn a bunch really quickly.


This or I run my used oil thru my fuel system all the time. Quart per fill up......smells good:biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Holy chit, you run a quart of used diesel oil in your tank each fill up? I've never heard of this in a light duty truck but it wouldn't suprise me if the Cummins would eat it up. I believe I have read about big rigs dumping the oil from their oil changes in their saddle tanks and they don't miss a beat. What engine are you doing this with? I've heard bad things about running ATF as it isn't meant to burn like 2 stroke is.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

He is running a 5.9 Cummins. Also, the only true medium duty diesel for the the big three is the Cummins. The other two are light duty. Check with Ford about their HD F550 and F650 motor options.


----------

